# Hi there



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am new and looking for advice. I am interested in doing a figure competition looking to lose more body fat and gain more muscle. I am also interested in learning about aas for women.This is a great site glad to be here.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Gymgirl130* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks sorry


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome I need some more posts so I can PM


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

9


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

10


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

11


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

12


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

13


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

14


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

15


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

16


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

17


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

18


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

19


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

20


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

21


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

22


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

23


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

24


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

25


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

.Dam girl....................welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL-Welcome to the board.


----------



## mikeal (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Gymgirl130 that's not fair.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bundle (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome,  t3


----------



## bundle (Feb 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## bundle (Feb 3, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## bundle (Feb 3, 2012)

greetings ,welcome


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------

